# fishing as a school sport



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was watching tv the other day and heard that some state had fishing as a high school sport. I was wondering how I would go about getting it to be a school sport in MN.
Any help would be great


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

It wouldn't surprise me if that's fairly common down south in the states were bassin is really popular. Up here I'd think the chances of ever seeing schools compete at it like they do football or basketball are pretty slim. I wouldn't say starting some kind of organization would be a lost cause though. If I were you I would get in touch with someone at you school that could help you start up some kind of club. If you have some friends that would be interested maybe you could get a little bit of funding from the school to get a group of people together. If you did it right and there was enough interest from people at your school you could probably organize a few tournaments or group outings, or something along those lines. One thing that might be a problem is that the prime fishing season here is during the summer when you won't be in school. You'll also need to get some parents involved as they will almost certainly be the ones who own the boats you would be using.

If you set your mind to it and get help from the right people I bet you could get something going. You've got nothing to lose by trying. Good luck!

PS - Even if you can't get something going at school, you should go to your nearest bait shop and ask if they know of any tournaments in the area that you could get involved with. A lot of times there are clubs that will allow people who don't have a boat to team up with someone who does so that everyone who wants to has a chance to participate. It's a good opportunity to make new friends and learn a lot about fishing.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

My school has a fishing club and we have access to a few boats including my own. The problem is how to get other schools to participate as well.


----------

